# Keyboard mylar yields



## silversaddle1 (May 13, 2010)

Did anybody ever come up with a basic number on these? I did a search and came up with nothing.


----------



## lazersteve (May 13, 2010)

Try these threads:

Keybaord Yields 1

and


Keyboard Mylars

There are other posts too, just use the search tool on my website.

Steve


----------



## silversaddle1 (May 13, 2010)

Steve,

Thanks!

My search is never good!

Scott


----------



## lazersteve (May 13, 2010)

silversaddle1 said:


> Steve,
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> ...



Scott,

Are you using the forum search tool on my website?

Steve


----------



## silversaddle1 (May 13, 2010)

Naw, just the search box on the top of this page.


----------



## Chumbawamba (Jul 17, 2010)

For the record, the typical yield seems to be 0.25ozt per pound, or 17g per kilogram. For more perspective, that's 1ozt of silver for every 4 pounds of mylars, or 500ozt per ton.

Once I do a batch I'll of course post my results.


----------

